# Benedict Cumberbatch



## Sweep (Oct 31, 2015)

I have just read an article on Sky News about Benedict Cumberbatch using his curtain call each night when playing Hamlet at the Barbican, to make a speech about the refugee crisis. Seemingly this includes an appeal for donations which has raised Â£150,000. He now says he wants to meet with the Home Secretary to discuss the crisis.
My post is not really about the political aspect of this particular issue, but more about why we should care what celebrities think and more importantly, why they think we should care what they think. In my view, if I have shelled out a fair sum to see Hamlet, then the only person I want to hear from is the Bard and I really don't want to be treated to the cast's opinion on current affairs. I do get the fund raising thing, but quite honestly I am just as interested in the tea lady's opinion as the big star of the show and quite frankly I would have paid to see him act, not listen to him lecture.
And why does he think he has more right to meet the Home Secretary than the rest of us?
I am thinking that fame has gone a little too much to his head.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2015)

Or he is using he status for a good cause and trying to raise money for a good cause 

Not sure how what he is doing means "fame has gone to his head" 

It seems clear that he is doing a good thing and really can't see how he can be critisized for it


----------



## Grogger (Oct 31, 2015)

He's raised over Â£150,000 so he's doing something right.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 31, 2015)

He believes he's in a position where he can have some influence for good, so fair play to him!

Not a lot of difference to Sir Bob Geldof carrying on after Live Aid, or Sir Elton John trying to influence Putin imo.

Politicians like to be seen with popular figures of any kind, so I think he actually has a better chance than others would of having an effect!


----------



## Sweep (Oct 31, 2015)

It's interesting how people see it. For me, it's Hamlet, not Question Time.
The reason why I think fame has gone to his head is because he seems to think that we should care about what he thinks, simply because he can act and that he thinks he can go to see the Home Secretary because he is famous.
So, if you are perfectly OK with this, would it be OK if the next winner of the Open used his acceptance speech to make a political point? What if the issue was something you disagreed with? Would that make a difference? What if say we had a winner of the Open who said " well, thanks for the jug, now let me tell you why you should get out of the Falklands" ( assuming that's something you disagree with) or raised some other issue? Would that be OK?
I am just asking. It's interesting. Do you think celebrity opinion is worth more than yours?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2015)

When has anyone including him said that his opinion is worth more than ours ?!

He has raised a good amount of money by using his standing - I applaud that as opposed to critizing it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2015)

Bit of a captive audience though isn't it? Not sure I'd be happy to pay out a decent wedge to watch Hamlet and effectively being asked to shell out again irrespective of the cause. I believe that if anyone wants to donate to any cause that's no problem but being "embarrassed" by peer group pressure and others shelling out seems wrongs


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 31, 2015)

Sweep said:



			It's interesting how people see it. For me, it's Hamlet, not Question Time.
		
Click to expand...


To contribute or not to contribute, that is the question.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just because he asks the audience to donate does not make it compulsory to donate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Just because he asks the audience to donate does not make it compulsory to donate.
		
Click to expand...

Granted but peer group pressure is a very powerful tool and I think he knows that. You can imagine the looks (comments) from the row you are in, if they give and you don't. Of course you have the option not to, but in a public environment, it's difficult not to be forced into it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 31, 2015)

This government is quite happy to take instruction from an Australian born American who quite likely hasn't paid a penny of tax in the UK... So, can't see any reason why they can't allow Benedict a few minutes to have a word in their ear...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2015)

Don't have an issue with any celebrity speaking out and raising money for causes they believe in, let's be honest Charities try to find celebrities to be Patrons just for that purpose, so good on him and well done, the part that leaves a bitter taste is, as someone mentioned, him doing it after a show, people have gone for an evenings entertainment, not to a fund raising event and yes I know we have freewill but in a trapped confined environment some of the audience could have easily felt undue pressure to donate.


----------



## shewy (Oct 31, 2015)

complete c*ck if you ask me, going to see a show only to be lectured at the end, gone way down in my estimation.


----------



## Sweep (Oct 31, 2015)

TBH I think it's more about making a political point than fund raising. The only reason this actually made the news was that he got carried away a little the other night and was forced to apologise for saying "f... the politicians".
He is entitled to his opinions like everyone else, but I just don't think it's the time or place and I don't see why "his" audience have to listen to his views when they have paid for a big night out.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 31, 2015)

Sweep said:



			TBH I think it's more about making a political point than fund raising. The only reason this actually made the news was that he got carried away a little the other night and was forced to apologise for saying "f... the politicians".
He is entitled to his opinions like everyone else, but I just don't think it's the time or place and I don't see why "his" audience have to listen to his views when they have paid for a big night out.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't stay behind and listen, I would get up and leave.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When has anyone including him said that his opinion is worth more than ours ?!

He has raised a good amount of money by using his standing - I applaud that as opposed to critizing it
		
Click to expand...

I agree totally with what LP said. (err, I felt kind of dirty typing that )

He has been passionate about these issues for a long time.  And like it or not we are in a celebrity culture where their views are listened to. Yes that does not mean all celebrities have something interesting to say as a lot do not.  But here the guys is well educated, he has a lot of fans and speaks a lot of sense.  So why not use that influence in a good way?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 1, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			To contribute or not to contribute, that is the question.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 1, 2015)

If the show is over then why not just get up from your sear and leave the theatre.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 1, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I agree totally with what LP said. (err, I felt kind of dirty typing that )

He has been passionate about these issues for a long time.  And like it or not we are in a celebrity culture where their views are listened to. Yes that does not mean all celebrities have something interesting to say as a lot do not.  But here the guys is well educated, he has a lot of fans and speaks a lot of sense.  So why not use that influence in a good way?
		
Click to expand...

Would you feel the same if he argued for something you disagreed with, and took up your time and your night out to argue for it, even though you paid to see Hamlet and looked forward to it for weeks or months? Would that annoy you more? Does your belief that he speaks a lot of sense rely on the fact that you agree with what he is saying? Are less well educated people less entitled to an opinion? There are a lot of well educated people on both sides of the political divide, so being well educated does not necessarily mean you are right. If it was some kid from One Direction who did this, would that make a difference?


----------



## Sweep (Nov 1, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			If the show is over then why not just get up from your sear and leave the theatre.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and is certainly what I would do.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Would you feel the same if he argued for something you disagreed with, and took up your time and your night out to argue for it, even though you paid to see Hamlet and looked forward to it for weeks or months? Would that annoy you more? Does your belief that he speaks a lot of sense rely on the fact that you agree with what he is saying? Are less well educated people less entitled to an opinion? There are a lot of well educated people on both sides of the political divide, so being well educated does not necessarily mean you are right. If it was some kid from One Direction who did this, would that make a difference?
		
Click to expand...

The issue is freedom of choice and whether you sat and listened or got up and left, he is taking advantage of his job and it's this element I dislike, as you say what if he was an ISIS sympathiser or communist would the theatre owners let him get away with it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 1, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Would you feel the same if he argued for something you disagreed with, and took up your time and your night out to argue for it, even though you paid to see Hamlet and looked forward to it for weeks or months? Would that annoy you more? Does your belief that he speaks a lot of sense rely on the fact that you agree with what he is saying? Are less well educated people less entitled to an opinion? There are a lot of well educated people on both sides of the political divide, so being well educated does not necessarily mean you are right. If it was some kid from One Direction who did this, would that make a difference?
		
Click to expand...

As luck would have it I saw One Direction a couple of weeks ago with my daughter and before the concert started they showed a film encouraging their fans to get involved in their Action/1D charity, to raise awareness of global issues and to encourage their fans to let leaders know what future they wanted. I've linked to it if you want to help  And I thoroughly approve as they are using their reach and influence as a force for good.

Of course less well educated people are entitled to an opinion, it's just that I find that being educated and taking an interest in what is going on generally means you can make a more educated assessment of the situation.  He is talking about the refugee crisis, and I imagine no right thinking person (actually I am sure some will) will argue that something needs doing and the public need to be aware of it.  

Of course we could tell celebs to but out of these matters and not to inform the public of these things or raise awareness.  And leave it to the elected (or in some cases unelected) politicians who are in now way in cahoots with big businesses, donors and lobbyists and basically thinking in the short term of how they can get elected in the next election. Or leave it to our newspapers who are in no way mostly all pushing a specific political agenda.

[video=youtube;2XCdAOe-fbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XCdAOe-fbc[/video]


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 1, 2015)

It isn't a lecture just a couple of minutes to read a poem written by a Syrian refugee child.

Standard fair at theatres for this kind of thing and BC was obviously approached and asked to do this by save the children.

Would you prefer him to have said no?

I can't see why anyone would criticise this sort of thing, raising money for a good cause.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 1, 2015)

shewy said:



			complete c*ck if you ask me, going to see a show only to be lectured at the end, gone way down in my estimation.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine the vast majority of people there have gone along to see Benedict Cumberbatch as much as they have to see a Shakespeare play. So being asked by him to contribute to the refugee crisis fund I imagine was not the greatest hardship for them.

But if you do know anyone who was effected by the trauma of, after watching a world famous actor star in a play, then being asked by said world famous actor to contribute to the refugee crisis, then please ring the help line on 0898 856234.   Also I hear the refugees themselves are very upset by people apparently being forced at gunpoint to give a few quid.  So they have set up their own appeal, The 'Syrian Refugees Appeal for one or two people who get professionally upset upset about anything but can afford to shell out loads on a night out at the theatre in London, being made to feel slightly uneasy at the end of a play' appeal. One of the refugees said that although they have been forced out of their home and country and their family as been ripped apart, at least they did not have to suffer this horror.  Please give generously


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 1, 2015)

Hopefully he is not passing the hat around on behalf of a charity that feels the need to support multiple executives on six figure salaries...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

shewy said:



			complete c*ck if you ask me, going to see a show only to be lectured at the end, gone way down in my estimation.
		
Click to expand...

There was me thinking it wasn't a lecture as opposed to a poem and a polite request for a donation to charity - nothing compulsory and no one is made to donate or even stay and listen

The guy has raised a good deal of money for a cause he is passionate about - goes up a lot on my estimation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

Sweep said:



			TBH I think it's more about making a political point than fund raising. The only reason this actually made the news was that he got carried away a little the other night and was forced to apologise for saying "f... the politicians".
He is entitled to his opinions like everyone else, but I just don't think it's the time or place and I don't see why "his" audience have to listen to his views when they have paid for a big night out.
		
Click to expand...

His stock just gets better and better if that is what he said about the politicians 

No one "has" to listen to his views - they have paid to watch the show and that's exactly what they did - once the show has finished then people are free to stand up and walk outside


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2015)

I think that everyone has there own favourite charity that is close to there heart, for what ever reason that may be. This is one that BC believes in and has not received a penny for "pushing/promoting it". The only thing it has cost him is his time. Anyone who is prepared to donate there time towards helping a cause can have a minute of my time.
Reading the other day about Adeles new single on here and one or two thought she was a miserable so and so. however on Wikipedia she insists that anyone who gets a freebie backstage pass for what ever reason pays a minimum fee towards a favourite charity of hers. She might be a miserable sos and so but she's thinking of others.
point is if celebs are using there status to raise money for others I am ok with that.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 1, 2015)

I go out to be entertained, and to escape the woes of the world. He can crack on and do his poem/speech etc but don't mind me as I get up and leave. And before anyone jumps up and lambasts me for choosing to do my own thing, I spend a huge amount of time every month doing a huge amount for a great number of charities/foodbanks etc.

Good luck to him, but pardon me if I don't agree with him using peer pressure to a captured audience.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 1, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I go out to be entertained, and to escape the woes of the world. He can crack on and do his poem/speech etc but don't mind me as I get up and leave. And before anyone jumps up and lambasts me for choosing to do my own thing, I spend a huge amount of time every month doing a huge amount for a great number of charities/foodbanks etc.

Good luck to him, but pardon me if I don't agree with him using peer pressure to a captured audience.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I go out to be entertained, and to escape the woes of the world. He can crack on and do his poem/speech etc but don't mind me as I get up and leave. And before anyone jumps up and lambasts me for choosing to do my own thing, I spend a huge amount of time every month doing a huge amount for a great number of charities/foodbanks etc.

Good luck to him, but pardon me if I don't agree with him using peer pressure to a captured audience.
		
Click to expand...

Which is perfectly acceptable 

He has entertained you with his play which is what you have paid for and then people can choose what they do next


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which is perfectly acceptable 

He has entertained you with his play which is what you have paid for and then people can choose what they do next
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is saying anything different Phil, the point you are not addressing is the weak minded or those in the front row who haven't the balls or think it would be rude to get up and leave, do we know if he announces what he's going to say and invites people to leave?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Nobody is saying anything different Phil, the point you are not addressing is the weak minded or those in the front row who haven't the balls or think it would be rude to get up and leave, do we know if he announces what he's going to say and invites people to leave?
		
Click to expand...

Weak minded ?

Why do I need to address something that i don't see as a problem - people have choices , people sitting there listening to what he has to say or think it's rude to stand up also made a choice to stay there - that doesn't make them "weak minded"


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Weak minded ?

Why do I need to address something that i don't see as a problem - people have choices , people sitting there listening to what he has to say or think it's rude to stand up also made a choice to stay there - that doesn't make them "weak minded"
		
Click to expand...

If they choose to sit and listen that's a choice, nobody is saying it's not, believe it not Phil, there are people who are not strong willed or decisive or give in to peer pressure, to ignore these people because he is doing good is no excuse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If they choose to sit and listen that's a choice, nobody is saying it's not, believe it not Phil, there are people who are not strong willed or decisive or give in to peer pressure, to ignore these people because he is doing good is no excuse.
		
Click to expand...

No excuse for what ? 

Was he pressuring them into anything ?

Are people now supposed to stop asking for donations because some people can't say no ?!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No excuse for what ? 

Was he pressuring them into anything ?

Are people now supposed to stop asking for donations because some people can't say no ?!
		
Click to expand...

Last post then I'm out.
What he's doing in my opinion is good. It was mentioned that some people in the audience, may, may have felt pressured into donating or pressured to sit and listen and the fact they had gone to see him in the play not listen to his speach etc.
Not everything can be explained away as easy as you are doing, life isn't always that simple.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Last post then I'm out.
What he's doing in my opinion is good. It was mentioned that some people in the audience, may, may have felt pressured into donating or pressured to sit and listen and the fact they had gone to see him in the play not listen to his speach etc.
Not everything can be explained away as easy as you are doing, life isn't always that simple.
		
Click to expand...

It really is that simple though 

Buy ticket - watch show enjoy it then you have a choice when he talks about a charity - you either stand up and walk out as Brian suggested or walk out and donate later or sit and listen and then don't donate or sit and listen and donate 

It's all peoples own choices - they aren't forced into making any choice they don't want to do, people should take more responsibility of their own actions and choices in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It really is that simple though 

Buy ticket - watch show enjoy it then you have a choice when he talks about a charity - you either stand up and walk out as Brian suggested or walk out and donate later or sit and listen and then don't donate or sit and listen and donate 

It's all peoples own choices - they aren't forced into making any choice they don't want to do, people should take more responsibility of their own actions and choices in the world.
		
Click to expand...

But he can crack on without giving them choices, which he may or may not, just because it's simple to you doesn't mean you're correct,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			But he can crack on without giving them choices, which he may or may not, just because it's simple to you doesn't mean you're correct,
		
Click to expand...

Did he not give them a choice ? Was anyone forced to do anything ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did he not give them a choice ? Was anyone forced to do anything ?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever, sick of the passive aggressive questioning, like you I wasn't there, unlike you I am able to see both sides.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 1, 2015)

talk about sucking the life blood out of a thread

Agree to disagree, then move on please


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Whatever, sick of the passive aggressive questioning, like you I wasn't there, unlike you I am able to see both sides.
		
Click to expand...

I really can't see once again what your problem is tbh 

I just responded to what Brian said about it being his right to stand up and walk out as he has paid his money ?! You then once again appeared to make an issue out of that 

I'll await your questioning of Brian actions next :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			talk about sucking the life blood out of a thread

Agree to disagree, then move on please
		
Click to expand...

If I'm being honest Phil I'm struggling to see what the posters problem is to something I have said - not the first time it's happened - unless there is something I have missed that I said ?!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I really can't see once again what your problem is tbh 

I just responded to what Brian said about it being his right to stand up and walk out as he has paid his money ?! You then once again appeared to make an issue out of that 

I'll await your questioning of Brian actions next :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So you agree with Brian he's wrong to use peer pressure, which is the point I was asking, which you ignored.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2015)

I think it's fantastic that he does it after a Shakespeare play ........ as I think Shakespeare is the biggest load of crap, vastly overrated and, as luck would have it, I'd never be there to hear him. 

Give me a good musical though ...... !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2015)

The point is it still boils down to peer group pressure. Granted Hamlet has finished but he is still on stage "performing" and so it will seem rude and disrepsctful to simply get up and go. He knows what he's doing and it still doesn't sit quite right


----------



## Sweep (Nov 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There was me thinking it wasn't a lecture as opposed to a poem and a polite request for a donation to charity - nothing compulsory and no one is made to donate or even stay and listen

The guy has raised a good deal of money for a cause he is passionate about - goes up a lot on my estimation
		
Click to expand...

As I have said, it's not just reading a poem and asking for donations. It's a political statement. When did you last see someone say "f... The politicians" on Children In Need?
For me it's simple. It's an easy target. One of those where the situation is truly dreadful and the politicians simply can't win. It's self serving on the part of Cumberbatch. He is fond if speaking post play. Remember how he said he was "mortified" when someone took a picture on a camera phone when he was performing. Maybe now he has got involved in a real crisis he knows the true meaning of the word.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I go out to be entertained, and to escape the woes of the world. He can crack on and do his poem/speech etc but don't mind me as I get up and leave. And before anyone jumps up and lambasts me for choosing to do my own thing, I spend a huge amount of time every month doing a huge amount for a great number of charities/foodbanks etc.

Good luck to him, but pardon me if I don't agree with him using peer pressure to a captured audience.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly
Apparently, some of these tickets are changing hands a Â£1,500 a time. If I paid that I want to see what I paid for and not have to hear the unsolicited opinions of the cast.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 2, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			As luck would have it I saw One Direction a couple of weeks ago with my daughter
		
Click to expand...

Like anyone believes you went with your daughter :rofl:


----------



## Sweep (Nov 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His stock just gets better and better if that is what he said about the politicians e
		
Click to expand...

That's what I mean. What if he was preaching something you disagreed with? Would you still be OK with it?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 2, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Exactly
Apparently, some of these tickets are changing hands a Â£1,500 a time. If I paid that I want to see what I paid for and not have to hear the unsolicited opinions of the cast.
		
Click to expand...

But the whole reason people are paying Â£1500 is because it stars Benidict Bloody Cumberbatch! They have come to see him. He is not just a 'member of the cast', he is a bona fide Hollywood star who makes a lot of people go all funny down below. 

Yes if the person who plays the second gravedigger suddenly gave a 10 minute lecture on the benefits of staying in Europe then you may have a point about peoples enjoyment being spoiled by 'a member of the cast' delivering an inappropriate appeal.  But Cumberbatch is the whole reason a lot of the people are there, I bet most people are happy to see more of him after the play as they are getting their money's worth! 

And if you can afford to spend 1500 quid on a theatre ticket then I am sure you can afford a few quid to the refugee appeal as well, without you feeling it has been extorted from you and you needed it to make ends meet at the end of the month.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 2, 2015)

If someone approached you in the street and started quoting a poem about the Syrian crisis you'd .... However, if you'd chosen to switch on Children in Need, you've made a conscious choice. Anyone's involvement in any charity is about choice. BC hijacks the audience and gives a number of them no choice, or at least Hobson's choice. Some will feel uncomfortable with leaving in the middle of his 'speech.' And quite a number will succumb to peer pressure, especially if the collection plate goes round.

Whilst I appreciate his desire to do something, I feel this particular method is cynical.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 2, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But the whole reason people are paying Â£1500 is because it stars Benidict Bloody Cumberbatch! They have come to see him. He is not just a 'member of the cast', he is a bona fide Hollywood star who makes a lot of people go all funny down below. 

Yes if the person who plays the second gravedigger suddenly gave a 10 minute lecture on the benefits of staying in Europe then you may have a point about peoples enjoyment being spoiled by 'a member of the cast' delivering an inappropriate appeal.  But Cumberbatch is the whole reason a lot of the people are there, I bet most people are happy to see more of him after the play as they are getting their money's worth! 

And if you can afford to spend 1500 quid on a theatre ticket then I am sure you can afford a few quid to the refugee appeal as well, without you feeling it has been extorted from you and you needed it to make ends meet at the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...

So because he is so good at his job (apparently), his opinion counts more than the others? Just as I thought in a nation obsessed with celebrity. And you are right, people won't get up and leave because they do want to see more of him. Which is why it's wrong of him to use his curtain call to do this.
And if you can afford to spend Â£1500 on a ticket you have every right to choose where your money goes. It's a night at the theatre, not a fund raiser, not Question Time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2015)

Sweep said:



			That's what I mean. What if he was preaching something you disagreed with? Would you still be OK with it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would be OK with it 

In this modern era we constantly see celebrities using their fame for their own games , always on the lookout for what they can get out of people for themselves 

Here we have a celebrity using his status to try and raise awareness and money for a children's charity 

Celebrities are constantly critisized for not using their fame for better causes - here we have one using their fame for a charity 

Political statement - well a lot have said that the government should do more so it's a statement that will resonant with many 

Peer pressure - yes using a captive audience so will call it that , some will call it an opportunity 

I'm just glad that he seems to be more aware and attached to reality and helping a worthwhile cause


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 2, 2015)

Sweep said:



			So because he is so good at his job (apparently), his opinion counts more than the others? Just as I thought in a nation obsessed with celebrity. And you are right, people won't get up and leave because they do want to see more of him. Which is why it's wrong of him to use his curtain call to do this.
And if you can afford to spend Â£1500 on a ticket you have every right to choose where your money goes. It's a night at the theatre, not a fund raiser, not Question Time.
		
Click to expand...


You don't have to be a celebrity to avail government of your opinion... Relatively easy to contact your local MP and pin back their ears with your thoughts/views on something you feel strong about... It's quite therapeutic...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 2, 2015)

Sweep said:



			So because he is so good at his job (apparently), his opinion counts more than the others? Just as I thought in a nation obsessed with celebrity. And you are right, people won't get up and leave because they do want to see more of him. Which is why it's wrong of him to use his curtain call to do this.
And if you can afford to spend Â£1500 on a ticket you have every right to choose where your money goes. It's a night at the theatre, not a fund raiser, not Question Time.
		
Click to expand...

There is a difference between a celebrity raising awareness which is what he is doing, and opining on something. I totally agree that just being a celebrity does not mean your opinion on issues are more valid than others.  But being a celebrity does mean you can use your influence to raise awareness of situations that pretty much everyone agrees is a terrible thing.  And also some celebrities are pretty well informed in certain areas, and just because they are a celebrity does not automatically preclude them from having an informed opinion. People can then make their own mind up if they want to listen/believe or act.  

Again I would argue the view people receive from the national press is always warped by their agenda and a lot of people seem to believe that, if some of the comments on these pages are anything to go by.   

If he got up there and started saying something about Israel/Palestine or something equally controversial then yes, it is inappropriate.  But here, as 1D also did, he is raising awareness of a pretty dire situation which can not be a bad thing.  It needs to be looked at in context and a blanket dislike of anyone slightly famous raising awareness of anything is not really sensible IMHO.


----------



## RollinThunder (Nov 2, 2015)

I've got nothing against him using his fame for good, and if his audience want to donate to his cause, then that's their business. I certainly won't. What I can't be doing with, is when he pipes on about how we need to take in more refugees. It's not like they'll spring up a refugee camp in Chelsea, or Kensington, where Cumberbatch probably lives, when he's not in California. They'll be where normal folk like you and I live, and I'm not willing to accept the fallout on my doorstep, like what's happening with the masses of migrants in Germany or Sweden.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 2, 2015)

RollinThunder said:



			I've got nothing against him using his fame for good, and if his audience want to donate to his cause, then that's their business. I certainly won't. What I can't be doing with, is when he pipes on about how we need to take in more refugees. It's not like they'll spring up a refugee camp in Chelsea, or Kensington, where Cumberbatch probably lives, when he's not in California. They'll be where normal folk like you and I live, and I'm not willing to accept the fallout on my doorstep, like what's happening with the masses of migrants in Germany or Sweden.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not what this conversation is about....


For me, whilst it would be slightly annoying if it was a subject I didn't believe in, it's a case of "live and let live". Not worth getting really annoyed about.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2015)

I assume that BC gave credit to the government for the Â£billion that they have already given in aid since 2011, as otherwise he is not quite presenting the full picture.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2015)

Sweep said:



			So because he is so good at his job (apparently), his opinion counts more than the others? Just as I thought in a nation obsessed with celebrity. And you are right, people won't get up and leave because they do want to see more of him. Which is why it's wrong of him to use his curtain call to do this.
And if you can afford to spend Â£1500 on a ticket you have every right to choose where your money goes. It's a night at the theatre, not a fund raiser, not Question Time.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say I totally agree. If it was advertised as a "fund raising night" and you went along knowing that then fine but to go and then be asked for donations doesn't sit right whether you've paid Â£1500 or not


----------



## doublebogey7 (Nov 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to say I totally agree. If it was advertised as a "fund raising night" and you went along knowing that then fine but to go and then be asked for donations doesn't sit right whether you've paid Â£1500 or not
		
Click to expand...

Have you never been to the theatre or sporting event where a bucket is thrust in your face.  Fund raising goes in everywhere with peer pressure often employed,  you still have a choice though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

doublebogey7 said:



			Have you never been to the theatre or sporting event where a bucket is thrust in your face.  Fund raising goes in everywhere with peer pressure often employed,  you still have a choice though.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest no. Never at a theatre production or a gig


----------



## Slab (Nov 4, 2015)

Same principle as the collection bucket at work/in the street/supermarket etc for children in need/poppys (or whatever it happens to be that week)

Or the ever present work collection for someone you barley know whoâ€™s getting married/having a birthday/had a baby etc etc etc 

Or the â€˜for as little as Â£2/Â£4 a monthâ€™ tv adverts that interrupt TV entertainment

Folk will try to fund-raise wherever there's an 'audience' 

As for the politicising, I guess he thinks itâ€™ll increase donations if he has a pop at someone who canâ€™t really â€˜fight backâ€™ but wealthy people have always had a broader freedom of speech than the rest of society (but with plenty hangers on willing to support them or massage their egos theyâ€™re not always the best informed)


----------

